# Problem emerging zd1211b [solved]

## antares2001

Hello!

I got the following error message when I try to emerge zd1211 on two computers with gentoo-sources-2.6.19:

```
# emerge zd1211 -v

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/zd1211-83 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/zd1211-driver-r83.tgz'

--11:34:38--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/zd1211-driver-r83.tgz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/zd1211-driver-r83.tgz'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distfiles.gentoo.org«.... 64.50.236.52, 64.50.238.52, 156.56.247.195, ...

Verbindungsaufbau zu distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 266.168 (260K) [application/x-gzip]

100%[====================================>] 266.168       93.73K/s

11:34:41 (93.47 KB/s) - »/usr/portage/distfiles/zd1211-driver-r83.tgz« gespeichert [266168/266168]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking zd1211-driver-r83.tgz ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking zd1211-driver-r83.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83 ...

 * Preparing zd1211 module

cd ..; make ZD1211REV_B=0

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83'

make[1]: Warnung: Kein Jobserver verfügbar: -j1 wird gesetzt. »+« zur Ursprungsregel

hinzufügen.

/usr/src/linux

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83

-I/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/include -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZD1211

src/zd1205.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdauthrsp.o src/zdmmrx.o src/zdshared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o src/zdpmfilter.o src/zdpsmon.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdhw.o src/zddebug.o src/zdtkipseed.o src/zdmic.o src/zdusb.o src/zd1211.o

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83 modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:43:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1279: Warnung: »zd_readl« als inline deklariert, nachdem es aufgerufen wurde

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1279: Warnung: Vorherige Deklaration von »zd_readl« war hier

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: In Funktion »zd1205_validate_frame«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:2809: Warnung: Variable »len1« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: In Funktion »zd1205_translate_scan«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7183: Warnung: format »%d« erwartet Typ »int«, aber Argument 4 hat Typ »U32«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7183: Warnung: unbekanntes Konvertierungstyp-Zeichen »,« im Format

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7183: Warnung: störendes letztes »%« im Format

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: In Funktion »zd1205_list_bss«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7388: Warnung: format »%2d« erwartet Typ »int«, aber Argument 2 hat Typ »U32«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7388: Warnung: störendes letztes »%« im Format

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: Auf höchster Ebene:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7527: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7608: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7697: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:7713: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: In Funktion »CalculateQuality«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:10074: Warnung: Variable »rxOffset« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c: In Funktion »zd1205_tx_isr«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:2030: Warnung: »sw_tcb« könnte in dieser Funktion uninitialisiert verwendet werden

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdasocsvc.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdasocsvc.c:6:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdauthreq.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdauthrsp.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdauthrsp.c:6:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdmmrx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdshared.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.h:9,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdshared.c:6:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdhci.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdhci.c:7:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdglobal.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.h:9,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdglobal.c:6:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdencrypt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdpmfilter.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdpmfilter.c:6:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdpsmon.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.h:9,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdpsmon.c:6:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdsynch.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdbuf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205_proc.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205_proc.c:37:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdhw.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.h:9,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdhw.c:9:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdhw.c: In Funktion »HW_Set_AL2232_RF_Chips«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdhw.c:1868: Warnung: Variable »macp« wird nicht verwendet

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.h:9,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.c:5:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.c: In Funktion »zd1205_cont_tx«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.c:921: Warnung: »return« mit Wert in void zurückgebender Funktion

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdtkipseed.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdmic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdusb.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zdusb.c:44:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:1555:5: Warnung: »fVERIFY_FLASH« ist nicht definiert

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zddebug.h:9,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:40:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.h:1332: Warnung: Typkennzeichner an Funktions-Rückgabewert ignoriert

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_USB_WRITE_EEPROM_DATA«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:389: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_int_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:394: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_USB_ProgramFlash«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:456: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_int_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:461: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_USB_PACKAGE_READ_REGISTER«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:538: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_int_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:543: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_USB_PACKAGE_WRITE_REGISTER«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:720: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_int_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:725: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_USB_SET_RF_REG«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:1675: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_int_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:1680: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_InitSetup«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:1850: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:1892: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »get_wireless_stats«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_intr_cb«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:2508: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_submit_rx_urb«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:2647: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c: In Funktion »zd1211_submit_tx_urb«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.c:2884: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1211.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r2'

make[1]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/zd1211-83 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1593:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 951:   Called src_compile

  zd1211-83.ebuild, line 43:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux KDIR=/usr/src/linux KERN_26=y all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

I don't see a point how to fix this. I resolved the problem with config.h before this.

In fact I need zd1211b which is not in the kernel. But when I try to compile it from source I get compile errors, too.

Thank you for your help.

----------

## antares2001

Anyone?

----------

## dsd

why do you need zd1211b? zd1211rw doesnt support as many features but is included in the kernel

----------

## antares2001

Hi!

The ZD1211rw has not shown up in my menuconfig so I thought it was not in the kernel. I only had 1201. After a look in .config I found it there and activated it there. Then it appeared also in menuconfig.

Yes - it fits me. Thank you.

----------

## ronjon

I have the same problem with emerging the zd1211-83 build

i have just emerge kernel 2.6.19 (while having 2.6.19-r2 already) but can't seem to find the zd1211rw drivers in my menuconfig or .config file?

Can you point me where to find the driver?

----------

## dsd

use the search feature: type /zd1211 in menuconfig, then ensure you have satisifed all dependencies

----------

## garfungiloops

The problem is that zd1211rw seems to not work for all RFTypes  :Sad:  ....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528982-highlight-zd1211rw.html

----------

## afabco

So in the case of the zd1211, it's preferred to use the in-kernel stuff?

Usually it's the other way around (alsa, fuse, etc).

What about the zd1211b?  That's not in-kernel, correct?  I have a F5D7050 that is 'b' based, reason I ask.

Thanks!

PS, I, too, am not able to emerge zd1211-83 

 *Quote:*   

> CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.o
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/src/zd1205.c:34:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

 

Which is true...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cd /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-83/work/zd1211-driver-r83/
> 
> zd1211-driver-r83 # find . -iname config.h
> ...

 

----------

## dsd

 *garfungiloops wrote:*   

> The problem is that zd1211rw seems to not work for all RFTypes  ....
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528982-highlight-zd1211rw.html

 

it is true that the vendor driver supports more RF configurations than zd1211rw. however it is also true that we add zd1211rw support for unsupported configurations as soon as someone tells us that such a configuration exists on the consumer market. i can't see which RF type you are referring to in the thread you linked to.

----------

## dsd

 *afabco wrote:*   

> So in the case of the zd1211, it's preferred to use the in-kernel stuff?
> 
> Usually it's the other way around (alsa, fuse, etc).
> 
> 

 

yes, use the in-kernel stuff. it is usually that way around -- most people are happy to accept that kernel-mode kernel-space kernel drivers belong in the kernel. in the 2 cases you mentioned, the maintainers of the packages in question happen to have a different opinion, which appears to have been passed on to you. you don't have to follow their advice (or mine, for that matter).

and actually you can't compare those examples to this one: alsa-driver is the same as the in-kernel ALSA. fuse is the same as the in-kernel fuse. in this case there is no packaged alternative for the zd1211rw driver -- zd1211/zd1211b is an entirely different codebase. in this case zd1211rw is definitely recommended over zd1211/zd1211b (provided that you dont require 100% performance and just need managed mode), the reason for creating zd1211rw was that zd1211/zd1211b was far from kernel code quality.

 *Quote:*   

> What about the zd1211b?  That's not in-kernel, correct?  I have a F5D7050 that is 'b' based, reason I ask.

 

zd1211rw supports original zd1211 and zd1211b. see the homepage: http://zd1211.ath.cx/wiki/DriverRewrite

 *Quote:*   

> PS, I, too, am not able to emerge zd1211-83 

 

this is one of the advantages of sticking to in-kernel drivers.. they are always kept in sync with internal kernel API changes

----------

## afabco

hm.  ok.  I learned something today then.    :Smile: 

I had already long ago decided to stick with the kernel alsa.  Too much of a pita otherwise.  Now I understand a bit more of the background.

----------

